# Demand Defrost Troubleshooting



## csp0202 (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm just starting out as a service tech. I need some advice on troubleshooing demand defrost sensors. Do you measure coil temperature and ambient temperature and get the resistance for each sensor? I heard if you need to test the sensors, you would test them with the unit off and the temperatures equalized and compare both to the ambient temperature. I just wanna know what the best method for testing the sensors is. Thanks.


----------

